# Cabinet Stain Color



## waitebe (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get wood stain similar to the Toffee color here.

I can't find any similar colors by Cabot or Minwax.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 25, 2008)

I have that color on maple in my Kitchen. 
If you are doing it yourself its going to be tough in my opinion. Just a guess but the finish recipe is something like:
1) light brown stain
2) glaze or white wash
3) Pre-cat lacquer

You may also want to google wood dyes instead of stains

no one step product will give you that finish.


----------



## waitebe (Apr 25, 2008)

I am not necessarily looking for that type of finish (with the glaze, etc.) but more along the lines of that color.  I have seen it called mocha, cinnamon, and a few others.  Maybe in the end I will just end up having to mix various stains together to get something close.


----------

